# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  HORNADY 17 HORNET

## 45SOUTH

Well late this afternoon mainfright call in with another load of gear(GOODIES) for us again and at long last its here the 17 hornet ammo and the reamer should be here tuesday to chamber the barrel. Any way some photos for you to look at  :Have A Nice Day:  :Have A Nice Day:  :Have A Nice Day: 



Hornady 17 Hornet Ammo



Left 22LR 17HMR 17 HORNET 22 HORNET



17 Hornet round in Ruger mag 

I am looking forward to this project and to see how it will go, will keep you all posted as it comes along 

Quentin

----------


## veitnamcam

Cool bet that will vaporise the bunnys

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

My first rifle that I learn't to shoot was a marlin 917 HMR and if thats anything to go by then your 17 hornet should be a dream,the only downside to 17 cal's is their very low BC and tendancy to be flung left right and centre with the slightest amount of breeze, what ranges are you intending to use it at?

----------


## 45SOUTH

For the amount of rabbits i have shot now with the 17HMR i dont think the wind affects the bullet that much. I am hoping to be able to shoot 250-300 meters if all gose well

----------


## Ackley

I assume the 17 Hornet is a 17 Ackley hornet? If so it will save me a lot of messing about

----------


## 45SOUTH

I am not sure on 17 Ackley hornet if they are the same or not chect on the hornady web site and see what you thing they have got a bit of a run down on their and i havent got a 17 Ackley hornet case to see the differecents is. 
Quentin

----------


## RimfireNZ

The 17HMR is good for out to 200m ive found (even that's a bit iffy). The hornet is going to be amazing. Plus it shouldn't be that loud with a suppressor. that'll make one mean bunny gun.

----------


## 45SOUTH

It will be one mean rabbit and hare gun if you ask me and should be cheap to run as well i have done some rough working out and should be a bit cheaper to run than the 17HMR if you are loading ammo for it and shop around and you should get appox 550 rounds out of a pound of powder i am looking forward to it .

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

see with the HMR 120 is my max, any past that and then I bring out the AR, super cheap ammo available anywhere in the country in bulk,effective, universally accepted as one of the most versatile rounds in history, a reloaders dream,reasonably high BC's and in a variety of bullet constructions/types. that is also part of my question bearing those factors in mind why not go for a .223?or a 204?or a .22-250?or a 243 with a fast twist optimised for the lighter weight varminting bullets?

----------


## 45SOUTH

i have a Sako 75 in 223 a Bushmaster XM15 with 24" barrel a Sako Vixen in 20 VTT Ruger 17HMR and 2 x22lr as well. All i am after is something that is a bit different to every one else we prolbey shoot 750 to a 1000 rabbits a month  and this hornet should be good fun to use

----------


## R93

I wonder what they will be like to reload. With the new shoulder they shouldnt be to bad. I am still set on a K hornet but impressed with the couple of .17's I have played with, apart from their performance in any wind.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> i have a Sako 75 in 223 a Bushmaster XM15 with 24" barrel a Sako Vixen in 20 VTT Ruger 17HMR and 2 x22lr as well. All i am after is something that is a bit different to every one else we prolbey shoot 750 to a 1000 rabbits a month  and this hornet should be good fun to use


Sako's and an AR, yep your definetly a smart person on those grounds alone and hell any excuse to justify a new rifle aye!!

----------


## 45SOUTH

No not a smart person just mad keen shooter and hunter!!!   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

ok well that works as well...... one thing a teacher of whom I held and do hold the utmost respect from said" James follow your passion, if you want a new rifle don't justify the expense just buy it because you enjoy hunting and shooting" this is the teacher whose sons hold sika records on bow and one of them is free diver! talk about positive influences aye!  :Grin: 

I'm just about to start paying off my next AR project, a 20" schmeisser for service rifle. Can't beat German engineering aye!

----------


## rupert

Ackley, Have a look at Saubier.com. You will find extensive discussions re 17AH and 17Hornet. Consensus seems to be that 17AH and 17Hornet are not interchangeable.

----------


## Philipo

How muchie for a box of those Super P rounds Quentin

----------


## 45SOUTH

Hi $35 for a box of ammo we have brass comimg and dies in a weeks time give me a ring for a sharp deal 

Quentin

----------


## Kiwishooter

> Hi $35 for a box of ammo we have brass comimg and dies in a weeks time give me a ring for a sharp deal 
> 
> Quentin


Quentin, where can you get the 17 Hornady Hornet ammo for $35 a box, also what price for a set of dies? I have a 465 that needs rebarreling and some other work and have been tossing up between the 17 Hornady Hornet or the 17 Ackley Hornet.

Also just to let you know the 17 Hornady is different to the 17 Ackley improved.......Kiwi

----------


## 45SOUTH

Hi Ammo is in stock here and dies will also be in stock here on friday and more brass towards late may 

quentin

----------


## Nesika

I have a Cooper Varmint Extreme in 17 Ackley Hornet. Shoots a 20 grn V-Max at 3750 ft sec. Uses 11 grains of N120 so very economical to reload. A sweet little round. Sits between the 17HMR and say a 223. It wont blow rabbits to bits like the bigger rounds but exceptional performance for those 200 m shots with a bit more get up and go over the 17HMR. No recoil so you can spot your own shots. Anybody who goes with the new 17 HH will love it!!! I only hope Anschutz bring out a model as a repeater would be wicked (the Cooper is a single shot)!

----------


## Dicko

Kiwi, check that the 17 hornady will work in the 465 magazine before yo commit to it. i read some discussion where it is a bit tight and the newer 537 are the ones you want to use forthe conversion? How would the rear locking anschutz's in .22h work for this round?

----------


## Kiwishooter

> I have a Cooper Varmint Extreme in 17 Ackley Hornet. Shoots a 20 grn V-Max at 3750 ft sec. Uses 11 grains of N120 so very economical to reload. A sweet little round. Sits between the 17HMR and say a 223. It wont blow rabbits to bits like the bigger rounds but exceptional performance for those 200 m shots with a bit more get up and go over the 17HMR. No recoil so you can spot your own shots. Anybody who goes with the new 17 HH will love it!!! I only hope Anschutz bring out a model as a repeater would be wicked (the Cooper is a single shot)!


I'm guessing that is Bryce's old rifle.......if it is it has some very nice wood........Kiwi

----------


## NZVarminter

I used to have a 17 AI Hornet. It will push the 20h vm at 3800-3900 fps, so its whole different ball game to the 17 hmr!

Looks like the 17 Hornardy hornet has 30 deg shoulder and they have reduced the case lenght compared ot hte 22 hornet. Dont rember having to trim the 17 AI hornet. If only Ruger made a left hand 77/22.....

----------


## Nesika

That's the one kiwi. Really should get my act together and post a few photos...

----------


## sneeze

> That's the one kiwi. Really should get my act together and post a few photos...


Yes you should.And not just of the cooper. :ORLY:

----------


## gts

so 45 south how much are a set of dies and a reamer gona cost.Im seariosly thinking of building a 17HH on a martini action I have a 17hmr at the moment but cant find any where to buy s&b ammo for it I think they hava stoped making it and it dosnt perform like I want it to with anything else

----------


## 45SOUTH

hi dies are in stock here $75 per set 17cal 20 gr z-max projectiles in stock also $130 per 500 also brass and ammo here as well lots of powder aswell too give me a ring 

Quentin

----------


## 45SOUTH

> so 45 south how much are a set of dies and a reamer gona cost.Im seariosly thinking of building a 17HH on a martini action I have a 17hmr at the moment but cant find any where to buy s&b ammo for it I think they hava stoped making it and it dosnt perform like I want it to with anything else


Sorry i forgot to say you can hire the reamer that i have here say you buying one it has only done 1 chanber so far 

Quentin

----------


## gts

have you built one yourself or did you get someone to do it

----------


## 45SOUTH

Hi Yes HCS is building it for me.ou are more than welcome to use the reamer 

Quentin

----------


## gts

so are you building it from a ruger 77/22 hornet

----------


## 45SOUTH

Yes its on a ruger 77/22

----------


## 45SOUTH

Well guys I should have done something sooner but I would rather be out doing it than writing about it. so its finished and have used over 2000 rounds though it and I love it and have even shot a pig with the hornet and it was dead as with one well placed shot.



Ok 20" 17 Cal Tureflite barrel and a ZIGLIANI SUPPRESSOR trigger job and a Swaroski Z5 3.5-18x44 scope and BRX reticle 



Photo here of Steve Collings From Steves Wholesale wellington With a rabbit shot at 154 meters in the head.



Very messy if you ask me

----------


## grunzter

> i have a Sako 75 in 223 a Bushmaster XM15 with 24" barrel a Sako Vixen in 20 VTT Ruger 17HMR and 2 x22lr as well. All i am after is something that is a bit different to every one else we prolbey shoot 750 to a 1000 rabbits a month  and this hornet should be good fun to use


...wow, I know where we can go for a holiday! haha, thats a lot of bunny's a month. what do you do with them all?
Grant
Oh, and nice collection of bang sticks!

----------


## 45SOUTH

Hi Grant I leave rabbits were they fall !!!That is only some of the collection of bang sticks that I have

----------


## southernman

I have a CZ American in .17 hornet that finaly arrived after 8 months of waiting, put the first few shots threw last week, looks ok, and am now selling/disposing the savage .17 hornet as its to unreliable, won't feed or eject, scope mounts off center, (trying for wty.) 
   When I get back from holidays in NZ and hunting for the roar, I will start loading for it and give the gophers a good work out, if all is well, I plan on bringing it to NZ to replace the CZ HRM. The few loads I have done, I have found them little pills fiddly and are trying to buy a RCBS gold seater die as can load pojectial threw the side. Fun little round.
 45 south that's a nice little ruger.

----------


## 45SOUTH

> I have a CZ American in .17 hornet that finaly arrived after 8 months of waiting, put the first few shots threw last week, looks ok, and am now selling/disposing the savage .17 hornet as its to unreliable, won't feed or eject, scope mounts off center, (trying for wty.) 
>    When I get back from holidays in NZ and hunting for the roar, I will start loading for it and give the gophers a good work out, if all is well, I plan on bringing it to NZ to replace the CZ HRM. The few loads I have done, I have found them little pills fiddly and are trying to buy a RCBS gold seater die as can load pojectial threw the side. Fun little round.
>  45 south that's a nice little ruger.


Hi I have found the Hornady seater to be the best as I have fat little fingers. I have been using H110 powder with about 9.2Grs and what ever primers I can get my hands on. the only thing that I am thinking of doing is to flute the barrel and a A-tec can for on the end of it. I had a far to smaller scope on it for a start but man it good now with a Z5 on it. the CZ will be a good gun too.

----------


## Beetroot

Anyone here reloading for this yet? What price are you reloading for?

What factory rifles are chambered in this calibre now?

----------


## 45SOUTH

Hi Have loaded over 2000 rounds now dies brass ammo projectiles powder all here in stock

----------


## StrikerNZ

How much did the Zigliani suppressor cost you? Happy with the performance?

----------


## 45SOUTH

> Anyone here reloading for this yet? What price are you reloading for?
> 
> What factory rifles are chambered in this calibre now?


RUGER CZ SAVAGE AT THE MOMENT

----------


## 45SOUTH

> How much did the Zigliani suppressor cost you? Happy with the performance?


Hi I cant remember it was about $600 I think but they are good I have 3 of them here in use and love them!

Quentin

----------


## sakkaranz

im using the original ackley .17 hornet love it too

----------

